# Is my pregnant tire repairable or done???



## oyidnew (Sep 16, 2003)

I just realised that another tire of mine is pregnant!!!

These michelin HX MXM just tends to develop all these sidewall bubbles

Are those things repairable or I need a replacement??

225/45/17

Thanks.


----------



## Terry Kennedy (Sep 21, 2002)

oyidnew said:


> I just realised that another tire of mine is pregnant!!!
> 
> These michelin HX MXM just tends to develop all these sidewall bubbles
> 
> ...


I'd like to see what the experts say, but I've been taught that any sidewall bubbles are dangerous and the tire should be taken out of service immediately.

If you're seeing this sort of damage regularly, I'd suspect that your tire pressure is low and/or you've been bouncing around in the potholes. You might also want to dismount the wheel and look at the other side of the wheel to see if you have bubbles there as well - they don't have to happen on the outside. The one time I hit a crater with my wagon, I bubbled the sidewall and bent both the inner and outer flanges of the wheel.


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

Do not drive on that tire . . . that is one nasty looking bubble and it is very dangerous to drive on . . . 

Put your spare on !!!!


----------



## johnlew (Dec 25, 2001)

I think even Aty and Dred would agree that THIS pregnancy should be aborted!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 10, 2003)

Unfortunately, those cannot be repaired. Damage from an impact has likely caused a tear in the inner liner of the tire, allowing air to migrate in between layers of the tire. The bulge will become larger and will eventually fail.


----------



## Mystikal (Dec 20, 2001)

That said, I did once drive on a very similar bubble for about 3 months, on a 205/55/16 tire. I would NOT recommend it, but an unexpectedly long wait for my next car (the E46) was the cause.

Chnage the tire immediately.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 10, 2003)

This is a good time to check your spare, make sure its fully inflated in case you need to use it. Few situations more frustrating than having a flat spare in addition to a blowout...


----------



## MikeW (Dec 20, 2001)

Better yet, the spare is the same tire on the same wheel. Swap the spare out with the bulger and get the failing tire replaced at your convenience. I'm sure Gary will sell you one at a reasonable price :thumbup:



[email protected] said:


> This is a good time to check your spare, make sure its fully inflated in case you need to use it. Few situations more frustrating than having a flat spare in addition to a blowout...


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

I had a P700z years ago that did this, and the vibration from this was what tipped me off (it was on the inside and I didn't notice prior).

Tires happened to be mostly bald already and it was a rainy December so I got a set of Firestone SZ50s ASAP (at a Firestone retail location, even).


----------



## JetBlack330i (Feb 8, 2002)

johnlew said:


> I think even Aty and Dred would agree that THIS pregnancy should be aborted!


:bustingup:


----------

